# Jan 2nd Storm In Nova Scotia



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

This was the fourth storm since last Thursday to hit us with more then 15 cms. We have gotten about 80+ cms since last thursday. Here are a couple pics from tonight.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good, what did you stack them with



15 cm = 5.9 inches
80 cm = 31.5 inches


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

look at those piles send some down my way lol


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

Supper Grassy;475332 said:


> Looks good, what did you stack them with
> 
> 15 cm = 5.9 inches
> 80 cm = 31.5 inches


Stacked them with my F150 and a snowbear plow, I know your all laughing but it works great and as long as u take it easy it does a nice job.


----------



## cicnykid (Dec 31, 2007)

how do you like that snowbear plow?


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

cicnykid;475403 said:


> how do you like that snowbear plow?


I love it had it for 2 years now on 2 different trucks and it works great. Much better then sitting my butt on a cold 4 wheeler....


----------



## cabinfevrr (Jan 14, 2008)

my step-father had one on two trucks and loved it. he sold it unfortunately, when he moved into the city.

anyway, i'm thinking of getting a snowbear, and thought i'd ask your opinion. ( you seem to be one of the few to praise them) do you do people's driveways with your plow? is it a pain to manually change angle? any wear and tear to speak of? their website says you can't take the thing on a highway, wonder if you worry about it falling off or anything.

i'm moving from the yukon to nova scotia next year. your plow holds up well apparently with all the snow you are getting over there!! we're looking at buying in the lunenberg / bridgewater / liverpool south shore region.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

too bad that snow all rained off, but another 20-25 for us down here in the valley :redbounce

i've seen some guys use the snow bears on trackers for clean up and small driveways, as a comercial rig. they all had more trouble breaking the trucks then the plow.

the yukon to NS, quite a change there eh. i'll give ya an early welcome to the province. good luck house hunting on the south shore ( i'm in the valley, directly across the province)


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Well be sure to look me up. I live in Chester Grant. Chester Grant is about 20K or so from Lunenburg. Shouldn't have too much trouble in finding a house, at least where I am. See houses for sale all the time.



cabinfevrr;486611 said:


> my step-father had one on two trucks and loved it. he sold it unfortunately, when he moved into the city.
> 
> anyway, i'm thinking of getting a snowbear, and thought i'd ask your opinion. ( you seem to be one of the few to praise them) do you do people's driveways with your plow? is it a pain to manually change angle? any wear and tear to speak of? their website says you can't take the thing on a highway, wonder if you worry about it falling off or anything.
> 
> i'm moving from the yukon to nova scotia next year. your plow holds up well apparently with all the snow you are getting over there!! we're looking at buying in the lunenberg / bridgewater / liverpool south shore region.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Ya, we get a light dusting here followed by rain :crying:

Where abouts in the valley are you? I grew up in Middleton, but moved in '78. Spent from then till 2002 in Halifax, then moved to Chester Grant in '02.



theonlybull;486645 said:


> too bad that snow all rained off, but another 20-25 for us down here in the valley :redbounce
> 
> i've seen some guys use the snow bears on trackers for clean up and small driveways, as a comercial rig. they all had more trouble breaking the trucks then the plow.
> 
> the yukon to NS, quite a change there eh. i'll give ya an early welcome to the province. good luck house hunting on the south shore ( i'm in the valley, directly across the province)


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

cabinfevrr;486611 said:


> my step-father had one on two trucks and loved it. he sold it unfortunately, when he moved into the city.
> 
> anyway, i'm thinking of getting a snowbear, and thought i'd ask your opinion. ( you seem to be one of the few to praise them) do you do people's driveways with your plow? is it a pain to manually change angle? any wear and tear to speak of? their website says you can't take the thing on a highway, wonder if you worry about it falling off or anything.
> 
> i'm moving from the yukon to nova scotia next year. your plow holds up well apparently with all the snow you are getting over there!! we're looking at buying in the lunenberg / bridgewater / liverpool south shore region.


I do a total of 5 drives with it.3 are paved and 2 are gravel. It works really well, can be a pain to angle but for the drives I do It is mostly straight pushes anyway. So far it has handled anything that I can throw at it. The only thing that I don't like about it is that it came with a strap that raises and lowers it using a winch and the straps don't last long. So I ended up putting a chain on it and it works really well with that. As for driving with it, I never worry about it falling off. I keep it up tight when I drive because it has a lot of play when it isn't tight (floats). If you have the money for a $4000+++ plow then that is the way to go but I didn't have that so I went with this and to be honest I couldn't be happier. If something i.e. strap breaks it is a cheap fix, whereas if your pump or something goes on the more expensive plows then it will cost alot more. Plus I had to buy a new truck to fit the family in. Went from a Reg cab to a Supercab. Oh and we don't usually get this much snow at least not in the last five years, So it wasn't worth the money to get the more expensive one. If you are doing residentails it is great. I don't do parking lots but I am sure that it would be fine for those as well.
That area of the province is amazing you will love it there.


----------



## cabinfevrr (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks for all the replies, you've made my mind in plow choice. i have a 1990 bronco II, so weight is a slight issue, however i have some 2'' lifted coils i can pop in the front. wow, the nova scotians come out of the woodwork, eh? we are looking at a property in west dublin right now...fingers crossed...

my fiancee's parents live in west caledonia, north queens. her father works for kejimkujik park as well. her sister lives in beaverbank, but they want to move to liverpool to be closer to mum / dad. the wedding is in august, at the mersey river chalets, but we're heading over to n.s. in late june, early july...i'll be sure to look you fellers up!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Send that snow down to NJ- we got the boot again today :crying::realmad::crying:


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

small world, we've got a camp that's a few miles from calidonia.

i'm in clementsport, and the wife is from middleton. 

we've got a small machine shop here,(Keith Berry & son ltd) drop by if yer ever in our neck of the woods

nice lil' storm comeing down now. we've got a couple 3 "'s down, and 6-8" coming overnight.

my old man has a 6'6" fisher on a 77 bronco, talk about a sweet lil machine for tight driveways. might try and grab a couple pics tomorrow tymusic


----------



## cabinfevrr (Jan 14, 2008)

no kidding small world. you probably know my future in-laws, they've lived on the west caledonia road for like 27 years, and her mother is a retired schoolteacher. i know her mother's father owned the caledonia hardwood company, and the family still has the farm, a quarter section towards lake rossignal...and also property on menchan lake...do you know these people?

are you theonlybull from mbn.net by any chance?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i can't say i know them, but my father may

yuppers. same theonlybull  to mbn another great board


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

here's a couple from today 
one's looking at our lower shop
second is our 77 bronco
third is our "new" plow truck 86 f-250 w/ 351w 4bbltymusic


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

nice bobtail there...i'll bet it pushes nice: nod:


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

cicnykid;475403 said:


> how do you like that snowbear plow?


I had one on my Jeep Wrangler and for the price of the plow, you couldn't beat it. You learn how to plow with the blade in the same position so that you don't have to get out and change it. All in all, easy install and low cost. You just have to realize that it's not a bulldozer.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

wirenut;490640 said:


> nice bobtail there...i'll bet it pushes nice: nod:


you got that right. she's been plowing for us since '82 . it's amazing how much that lil truck will push


----------

